# Billing 43324 with 43830



## debiwill (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,
One of my pediatric surgeons is insisting that we can bill 43324 and 43830-51-59 together. My claim scrubber is telling me 43830 is a component of 43324 & can't be billed using any modifier. Has anyone billed these two codes together & gotten reimbursement? I'm not sure what to do if my claim scrubber is saying these two can't be billed together, but my surgeon is insisting that I do. Help!


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 18, 2011)

According to Payer Path and my CPT book 43324 was deleted this year.
43830 is also bundled into the new codes that replaced 43324 so it could not be billed with them either.


----------



## acombspsa (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a peds surgery coder too and no, we don't have success getting both these codes paid. My surgeons are not too happy about this but it's an NCCI rule, very doubtful if any insurance company is going to reimburse you for both!


----------

